# How do you remove syphon from seltzer bottle?



## bluto1

Hello--I have recently acquired some old Czech seltzer/soda syphon bottles from the 1920's.  Can anyone tell me how to remove the syphon top?  

 They have a metal valve on top that is seated over what appears to be a split collar.  The collar is possibly made of lead.  The syphon does not screw off.  

 There water in some of these bottles and I would like to empty and clean them.  I am new to all of this--any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles

Hi bluto1 and welcome to the Forum!

 The split collar you mention should be threaded.  If you hold that section and turn the section just above it it should twist off without much  trouble.

 Later - Sam


----------



## diggerjeff

and if it does not twist off with no trouble, try soaking it in wd-40 for a few .


----------



## bluto1

Thanks Sam & Digger.  I will give it a try. 

 --Matt


----------



## bluto1

[] Thanks guys,  The syphons came out with no problem after some WD-40 and some persuasion from some channel-lock pliers. 

 Thanks for your help Sam & Digger Jeff!


----------



## Polisher Paul

Caution using channel lock plyers --- In order to NOT scar the soft metal, use caution and a piece of leather to protect the metal .

 Another trick is to use the "new strap wrenches" that are made of a reinforced rubber . They can be found in the plumbing section at Home Depot. 
 They are GREAT to hold a glass bottle while trying to get a top off or a stopper out. 

 Just my 2 cents worth 

 Polisher Paul   www.paulmnulton.com


----------



## capsoda

Geeeez, what a hothead. I don't even collect them and I found it. I guess some people want someone else to do all the work for them.

 All you had to do was use the search feature.[&:]

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_52226/mpage_1/key_remove%252Csyphon/anchor/tm.htm#52486


----------



## bearswede

> some people


 
 I'd say he's in a minority of ONE... Undeserving of another thought... We can be content with the myriad of responses in praise of this forum, justly rendered to my mind...


 Ron


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Kinda impatient too. Waited a whole day and a half for a response before he blew his top![]


----------



## bttlmark

BYE


----------



## DiggerBryan

No kidding, jeeze sounds like somebody had an extra bowl of b**** flakes for breakfast.


----------



## bearswede

Hey Roger...

 I think little Frank needs a spanking!!! No way to treat your elders... No way at all... By the way, this is a family oriented forum... You should clean up or get out of town...


 R


----------



## DiggerBryan

Are you referring to me bear? I was out of line I'm sorry.


----------



## DiggerBryan

Oh wait, I re-read the post maybe you weren't referring to me? But anyway it was inappropriate.


----------



## capsoda

Na Bryan, It was right on mark.


----------



## bearswede

> Are you referring to me bear? I was out of line I'm sorry.


 
 Bryan...

 I was referring to Frank Sped (fsped69) who wanted me to... well, let's just say i'd rather blow a bubble in the bath tub than have anything to do with his member...err, that member of the forum...Wink, wink!!!

 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess

> So this will be my last post on this forum.


 
 Promises...promises...


----------



## capsoda

Thanks Roger.[]


----------



## bearswede

> Thanks Roger.


 
 Me too...


 Ron


----------

